# God's Identity



## Astroboy (Apr 12, 2008)

Literally the "Naam" means "God's Name" or "God's Identity".

Here are some viewpoints about God's identity AND you can add your views as well.

God is Imaginary - 50 simple proofs


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 15, 2008)

[SIZE=-1]ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਪੰਡਿਤ ਜੋਤਕੀ ਵਾਦ ਕਰਹਿ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ॥
[SIZE=-1]पड़ि पड़ि पंडित जोतकी वाद करहि बीचारु ॥[/SIZE]
Paṛ paṛ pandiṯ joṯkī vāḏ karahi bīcẖār.
After all their reading, the Pandits, the religious scholars, and the astrologers argue and debate.
ਮਃ 3 - [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 24, 2008)

ਰਾਜੰ ਰੰਗੰ ਰੂਪੰ ਮਾਲੰ ਜੋਬਨੁ ਤੇ ਜੂਆਰੀ ॥
राजं रंगं रूपं मालं जोबनु ते जूआरी ॥
Rājaŉ rangaŉ rūpaŉ mālaŉ joban ṯė jū&shy;ārī.
In power, pleasures, beauty, wealth and youth, one gambles his life away.
ਹੁਕਮੀ ਬਾਧੇ ਪਾਸੈ ਖੇਲਹਿ ਚਉਪੜਿ ਏਕਾ ਸਾਰੀ ॥੪॥
हुकमी बाधे पासै खेलहि चउपड़ि एका सारी ॥४॥
Hukmī bāḏẖė pāsai kẖėleh cẖa&shy;upaṛ ėkā sārī. ||4||
Bound by the Hukam of God's Command, the dice are thrown; he is just a piece in the game of chess. ||4||
ਜਗਿ ਚਤੁਰੁ ਸਿਆਣਾ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਣਾ ਨਾਉ ਪੰਡਿਤ ਪੜਹਿ ਗਾਵਾਰੀ ॥
जगि चतुरु सिआणा भरमि भुलाणा नाउ पंडित पड़हि गावारी ॥
Jag cẖaṯur si&shy;āṇā bẖaram bẖulāṇā nā&shy;o pandiṯ paṛeh gāvārī.
The world is clever and wise, but it is deluded by doubt, and forgets the Name; the Pandit, the religious scholar, studies the scriptures, but he is still a fool.
ਨਾਉ ਵਿਸਾਰਹਿ ਬੇਦੁ ਸਮਾਲਹਿ ਬਿਖੁ ਭੂਲੇ ਲੇਖਾਰੀ ॥੫॥
नाउ विसारहि बेदु समालहि बिखु भूले लेखारी ॥५॥
Nā&shy;o visāreh bėḏ samāleh bikẖ bẖūlė lėkẖārī. ||5||
Forgetting the Name, he dwells upon the Vedas; he writes, but he is confused by his poisonous corruption. ||5||
ਕਲਰ ਖੇਤੀ ਤਰਵਰ ਕੰਠੇ ਬਾਗਾ ਪਹਿਰਹਿ ਕਜਲੁ ਝਰੈ ॥
कलर खेती तरवर कंठे बागा पहिरहि कजलु झरै ॥
Kalar kẖėṯī ṯarvar kanṯẖė bāgā pahirahi kajal jẖarai.
He is like the crop planted in the salty soil, or the tree growing on the river bank, or the white clothes sprinkled with dirt.
ਏਹੁ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ ਤਿਸੈ ਕੀ ਕੋਠੀ ਜੋ ਪੈਸੈ ਸੋ ਗਰਬਿ ਜਰੈ ॥੬॥
एहु संसारु तिसै की कोठी जो पैसै सो गरबि जरै ॥६॥
Ėhu sansār ṯisai kī koṯẖī jo paisai so garab jarai. ||6||
This world is the house of desire; whoever enters it, is burnt down by egotistical pride. ||6||
ਰਯਤਿ ਰਾਜੇ ਕਹਾ ਸਬਾਏ ਦੁਹੁ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਸੋ ਜਾਸੀ ॥
रयति राजे कहा सबाए दुहु अंतरि सो जासी ॥
Ra&shy;yaṯ rājė kahā sabā&shy;ė ḏuhu anṯar so jāsī.
Where are all the kings and their subjects? Those who are immersed in duality are destroyed.
ਕਹਤ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗੁਰ ਸਚੇ ਕੀ ਪਉੜੀ ਰਹਸੀ ਅਲਖੁ ਨਿਵਾਸੀ ॥੭॥੩॥੧੧॥
कहत नानकु गुर सचे की पउड़ी रहसी अलखु निवासी ॥७॥३॥११॥
Kahaṯ Nānak gur sacẖė kī pa&shy;oṛī rahsī alakẖ nivāsī. ||7||3||11||
Says Nanak, these are the steps of the ladder, of the Teachings of the True Guru; only the Unseen Lord shall remain. ||7||3||11||


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 24, 2008)

ਜੇਤਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਤੇਤਾ ਨਾਉ ॥
जेता कीता तेता नाउ ॥
Jėṯā kīṯā ṯėṯā nā&shy;o.
The created universe is the manifestation of Your Name.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

ਸਹਸ ਅਠਾਰਹ ਕਹਨਿ ਕਤੇਬਾ ਅਸੁਲੂ ਇਕੁ ਧਾਤੁ ॥
सहस अठारह कहनि कतेबा असुलू इकु धातु ॥
Sahas aṯẖārah kahan kaṯėbā asulū ik ḏẖāṯ.
The scriptures say that there are 18,000 worlds, but in reality, there is only One Universe.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


ਹੈ ਭੀ ਹੋਸੀ ਜਾਇ ਨ ਜਾਸੀ ਰਚਨਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਰਚਾਈ ॥
है भी होसी जाइ न जासी रचना जिनि रचाई ॥
Hai bẖī hosī jā&shy;ė na jāsī racẖnā jin racẖā&shy;ī.
He is, and shall always be. He shall not depart, even when this Universe which He has created departs.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

ਜਿਨਿ ਏਹੁ ਜਗਤੁ ਉਪਾਇਆ ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣੁ ਕਰਿ ਆਕਾਰੁ ॥
जिनि एहु जगतु उपाइआ त्रिभवणु करि आकारु ॥
Jin ėhu jagaṯ upā&shy;i&shy;ā ṯaribẖavaṇ kar ākār.
The One who formed this *universe* created the creation of the three worlds.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 25, 2008)

YouTube - You are the Light of all, the Life of the World.
YouTube - Bhai Harjinder Singh: How Can The Fish Live Without Water?


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 25, 2008)

ਖੇਹੂ ਖੇਹ ਰਲਾਈਐ ਤਾ ਜੀਉ ਕੇਹਾ ਹੋਇ ॥
खेहू खेह रलाईऐ ता जीउ केहा होइ ॥
Kẖėhū kẖėh ralā&shy;ī&shy;ai ṯā jī&shy;o kėhā ho&shy;ė.
When the body mingles with dust, what happens to the *soul*?
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

ਕੀ ਨ ਸੁਣੇਹੀ ਗੋਰੀਏ ਆਪਣ ਕੰਨੀ ਸੋਇ ॥
की न सुणेही गोरीए आपण कंनी सोइ ॥
Kī na suṇėhī gorī&shy;ė āpaṇ kannī so&shy;ė.
Haven't you heard the call from beyond, O beautiful *soul*-bride?
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

ਕਾਹੇ ਜੀਅ ਕਰਹਿ ਚਤੁਰਾਈ ॥
काहे जीअ करहि चतुराई ॥
Kāhė jī&shy;a karahi cẖaṯurā&shy;ī.
Why, O *soul*, do you try such clever tricks?
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

ਕਚੀ ਕੰਧ ਕਚਾ ਵਿਚਿ ਰਾਜੁ ॥
कची कंध कचा विचि राजु ॥
Kacẖī kanḏẖ kacẖā vicẖ rāj.
The wall of the body is temporary, as is the *soul*-mason within it.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 25, 2008)

YouTube - I've Converted To EVERY Religion (Just In Case)

ਮੰਨੈ ਮਗੁ ਨ ਚਲੈ ਪੰਥੁ ॥
मंनै मगु न चलै पंथु ॥
Mannai mag na cẖalai panth.
The faithful do not follow empty religious rituals.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


ਅਧਿਆਤਮ ਕਰਮ ਜੇ ਕਰੇ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਕਬ ਹੀ ਪਾਇ ॥
अधिआतम करम जे करे नामु न कब ही पाइ ॥
Aḏẖi&shy;āṯam karam jė karė nām na kab hī pā&shy;ė.
You may perform religious rituals, and still never obtain the Naam, the Name of the Lord.
*Guru Amar Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


ਬਿਨੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਲਭਈ ਲਖ ਕੋਟੀ ਕਰਮ ਕਮਾਉ ॥੨॥
बिनु सतिगुर हरि नामु न लभई लख कोटी करम कमाउ ॥२॥
Bin saṯgur har nām na labẖ&shy;ī lakẖ kotī karam kamā&shy;o. ||2||
Without the True Guru, the Name of the Lord is not found, even though people may perform hundreds of thousands, even millions of rituals. ||2||
*Guru Ram Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 30, 2008)

*ਆਸਾ **॥
*आसा ॥
Āsā.
Aasaa:

*ਰੋਜਾ **ਧਰੈ **ਮਨਾਵੈ **ਅਲਹੁ **ਸੁਆਦਤਿ **ਜੀਅ **ਸੰਘਾਰੈ **॥*
रोजा धरै मनावै अलहु सुआदति जीअ संघारै ॥
Rojā ḏẖarai manāvai alhu su&shy;āḏaṯ jī&shy;a sangẖārai.
You keep your fasts to please Allah, while you murder other beings for pleasure.

*ਆਪਾ **ਦੇਖਿ **ਅਵਰ **ਨਹੀ **ਦੇਖੈ **ਕਾਹੇ **ਕਉ **ਝਖ **ਮਾਰੈ **॥੧॥*
आपा देखि अवर नही देखै काहे कउ झख मारै ॥१॥
Āpā ḏėkẖ avar nahī ḏėkẖai kāhė ka&shy;o jẖakẖ mārai. ||1||
You look after your own interests, and so not see the interests of others. What good is your word? ||1||

*ਕਾਜੀ **ਸਾਹਿਬੁ **ਏਕੁ **ਤੋਹੀ **ਮਹਿ **ਤੇਰਾ **ਸੋਚਿ **ਬਿਚਾਰਿ **ਨ **ਦੇਖੈ **॥
*काजी साहिबु एकु तोही महि तेरा सोचि बिचारि न देखै ॥
Kājī sāhib ėk ṯohī meh ṯėrā socẖ bicẖār na ḏėkẖai.
O Qazi, the One Lord is within you, but you do not behold Him by thought or contemplation.

*ਖਬਰਿ **ਨ **ਕਰਹਿ **ਦੀਨ **ਕੇ **ਬਉਰੇ **ਤਾ **ਤੇ **ਜਨਮੁ **ਅਲੇਖੈ **॥੧॥ **ਰਹਾਉ **॥*
खबरि न करहि दीन के बउरे ता ते जनमु अलेखै ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Kẖabar na karahi ḏīn kė ba&shy;urė ṯā ṯė janam alėkẖai. ||1|| rahā&shy;o.
You do not care for others, you are a religious fanatic, and your life is of no account at all. ||1||Pause||

*ਸਾਚੁ **ਕਤੇਬ **ਬਖਾਨੈ **ਅਲਹੁ **ਨਾਰਿ **ਪੁਰਖੁ **ਨਹੀ **ਕੋਈ **॥
*साचु कतेब बखानै अलहु नारि पुरखु नही कोई ॥
Sācẖ kaṯėb bakẖānai alhu nār purakẖ nahī ko&shy;ī.
Your holy scriptures say that Allah is True, and that he is neither male nor female.

*ਪਢੇ **ਗੁਨੇ **ਨਾਹੀ **ਕਛੁ **ਬਉਰੇ **ਜਉ **ਦਿਲ **ਮਹਿ **ਖਬਰਿ **ਨ **ਹੋਈ **॥੨॥*
पढे गुने नाही कछु बउरे जउ दिल महि खबरि न होई ॥२॥
Padẖė gunė nāhī kacẖẖ ba&shy;urė ja&shy;o ḏil meh kẖabar na ho&shy;ī. ||2||
But you gain nothing by reading and studying, O mad-man, if you do not gain the understanding in your heart. ||2||

*ਅਲਹੁ **ਗੈਬੁ **ਸਗਲ **ਘਟ **ਭੀਤਰਿ **ਹਿਰਦੈ **ਲੇਹੁ **ਬਿਚਾਰੀ **॥*
अलहु गैबु सगल घट भीतरि हिरदै लेहु बिचारी ॥
Alhu gaib sagal gẖat bẖīṯar hirḏai lėho bicẖārī.
Allah is hidden in every heart; reflect upon this in your mind.

*ਹਿੰਦੂ **ਤੁਰਕ **ਦੁਹੂੰ **ਮਹਿ **ਏਕੈ **ਕਹੈ **ਕਬੀਰ **ਪੁਕਾਰੀ **॥੩॥੭॥੨੯॥*
हिंदू तुरक दुहूं महि एकै कहै कबीर पुकारी ॥३॥७॥२९॥
Hinḏū ṯurak duhū&shy;aŉ meh ėkai kahai Kabīr pukārī. ||3||7||29||
The One Lord is within both Hindu and Muslim; Kabeer proclaims this out loud. ||3||7||29||


----------



## Lucy Ahmed (Apr 30, 2008)

I never really look for God's identity. I always believe that God is within us...within me. But as I read Hymns of Baba Nanak, and here what I found:

"After looking around in the four directions, I looked within my own self. There, I saw the True, Invisible Lord Creator. I was wandering in the wilderness, but now the Guru has shown me the Truth. I have found the jewel within the home of my own self; the lamp within has been lit. Those who praise the True Word of the Shabad, abide in the peace of Truth. But those who do not have the Fear of God, are overtaken by fear. They are destroyed by their own pride. Having forgotten the Name, the world is roaming around like a wild demon."


----------



## Astroboy (May 22, 2008)

Lucy Ji,

Wisdom unfolds within us in layers like a russian doll. But this is our acceptance capacity. Guru's wisdom awaits our acceptance. This process cannot be pushed. It comes when the mind is subdued. 

*"I have found the jewel within the home of my own self; the lamp within has been lit. Those who praise the True Word of the Shabad, abide in the peace of Truth."

*Waheguru, Waheguru, Waheguru, Waheguru.


----------



## pk70 (May 24, 2008)

*namjap ji
God's identity in extremely beautiful way is revealed, hope you will like it.*
ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ਘਰੁ  ਦੂਜਾ  ੨  ॥ 
Sri Rag, First Guru. 
ਸਿਰੀ ਰਾਗ, ਪਹਿਲੀ ਪਾਤਸ਼ਾਹੀ। 

ਆਪੇ  ਰਸੀਆ  ਆਪਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਆਪੇ  ਰਾਵਣਹਾਰੁ  ॥ 
Lord Himself is the Relisher, Himself the Relish, and Himself the Enjoyer. 
ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਖੁਦ ਸੁਆਦ ਲੈਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਖੁਦ ਹੀ ਸੁਆਦ, ਅਤੇ ਖੁਦ ਹੀ ਭੋਗਣ ਵਾਲਾ। 

ਆਪੇ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਚੋਲੜਾ  ਆਪੇ  ਸੇਜ  ਭਤਾਰੁ  ॥੧॥ 
He Himself is the Vesture (bride) and Himself the Couch and Bridegroom. 
ਉਹ ਆਪ ਚੌਲੀ (ਪਤਨੀ) ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਪਲੰਘ ਤੇ ਪਤੀ। 

ਰੰਗਿ  ਰਤਾ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਰਵਿ  ਰਹਿਆ  ਭਰਪੂਰਿ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
My Master is dyed with love and is fully pervading every where. Pause. 
ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰੀਤ ਨਾਲ ਰੰਗੀਜਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਪਰੀ-ਪੂਰਨ ਹੋ ਸਮਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਠਹਿਰਾਉ। 

ਆਪੇ  ਮਾਛੀ  ਮਛੁਲੀ  ਆਪੇ  ਪਾਣੀ  ਜਾਲੁ  ॥ 
He Himself is the fisherman and the fish and Himself the water and the net. 
ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਮਾਹੀਗੀਰ ਤੇ ਮੱਛੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਜਲ ਤੇ ਫੰਧਾ। 

ਆਪੇ  ਜਾਲ  ਮਣਕੜਾ  ਆਪੇ  ਅੰਦਰਿ  ਲਾਲੁ  ॥੨॥ 
He Himself is the metal ball of the net and Himself the bait within. 
ਉਹ ਖੁਦ ਫੰਧੇ ਦਾ ਧਾਤ ਦਾ ਮਣਕਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਖੁਦ ਹੀ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਵਿਚਲੀ ਕੁੰਡੀ। 

ਆਪੇ  ਬਹੁ  ਬਿਧਿ  ਰੰਗੁਲਾ  ਸਖੀਏ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਲਾਲੁ  ॥ 
My maid! my Beloved is in every way playful. 
ਮੇਰੀ ਸਹੇਲੀਓ! ਮੇਰਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਹਰ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਖਿਲੰਦੜਾ ਹੈ। 

ਨਿਤ  ਰਵੈ  ਸੋਹਾਗਣੀ  ਦੇਖੁ  ਹਮਾਰਾ  ਹਾਲੁ  ॥੩॥ 
He ever enjoys the virtuous wife. Behold my plight (away from Him.) 
ਉਹ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਪਵਿੱਤ੍ਰ ਪਤਨੀ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮੇਰੀ ਦਸ਼ਾ (ਜੋ ਉਸ ਤੋਂ ਦੂਰ ਹਾਂ) ਵਲ ਨਿਗ੍ਹਾ ਕਰ। 

ਪ੍ਰਣਵੈ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਬੇਨਤੀ  ਤੂ  ਸਰਵਰੁ  ਤੂ  ਹੰਸੁ  ॥ 
Prays Nanak, listen to my supplication. Thou art the tank and Thou the swan. 
ਨਾਨਕ ਜੋਦੜੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮੇਰੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਰਥਨਾ ਸੁਣ। ਤੂੰ ਤਲਾਬ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਰਾਜ-ਹੰਸ। 

ਕਉਲੁ  ਤੂ  ਹੈ  ਕਵੀਆ  ਤੂ  ਹੈ  ਆਪੇ  ਵੇਖਿ  ਵਿਗਸੁ  ॥੪॥੨੫॥ 
Thou art the lotus and Thou the water-lily. Thou Thyself art pleased on beholding (them). 
ਤੂੰ ਕੰਵਲ ਹੈਂ ਅਤੇ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਕਵੀਆ। (ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ) ਦੇਖ ਕੇ ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਖੁਸ਼ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈਂ।


----------



## Astroboy (Jun 8, 2008)

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥
Ik*oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
ਧਨਾਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੯  ॥
धनासरी महला ९ ॥
Ḏẖanāsrī mehlā 9.
Dhanaasaree, Ninth Mehl:
ਕਾਹੇ  ਰੇ  ਬਨ  ਖੋਜਨ  ਜਾਈ  ॥
काहे रे बन खोजन जाई ॥
Kāhė rė ban kẖojan jā*ī.
Why do you go looking for Him in the forest?
ਸਰਬ  ਨਿਵਾਸੀ  ਸਦਾ  ਅਲੇਪਾ  ਤੋਹੀ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਸਮਾਈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥
सरब निवासी सदा अलेपा तोही संगि समाई ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Sarab nivāsī saḏā alėpā ṯohī sang samā*ī. ||1|| rahā*o.
Although he is unattached, he dwells everywhere. He is always with you as your companion. ||1||Pause||
ਪੁਹਪ  ਮਧਿ  ਜਿਉ  ਬਾਸੁ  ਬਸਤੁ  ਹੈ  ਮੁਕਰ  ਮਾਹਿ  ਜੈਸੇ  ਛਾਈ  ॥
पुहप मधि जिउ बासु बसतु है मुकर माहि जैसे छाई ॥
Puhap maḏẖ ji*o bās basaṯ hai mukar māhi jaisė cẖẖā*ī.
Like the fragrance which remains in the flower, and like the reflection in the mirror,
ਤੈਸੇ  ਹੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਬਸੇ  ਨਿਰੰਤਰਿ  ਘਟ  ਹੀ  ਖੋਜਹੁ  ਭਾਈ  ॥੧॥
तैसे ही हरि बसे निरंतरि घट ही खोजहु भाई ॥१॥
Ŧaisė hī har basė niranṯar gẖat hī kẖojahu bẖā*ī. ||1||
the Lord dwells deep within; search for Him within your own heart, O Siblings of Destiny. ||1||
ਬਾਹਰਿ  ਭੀਤਰਿ  ਏਕੋ  ਜਾਨਹੁ  ਇਹੁ  ਗੁਰ  ਗਿਆਨੁ  ਬਤਾਈ  ॥
बाहरि भीतरि एको जानहु इहु गुर गिआनु बताई ॥
Bāhar bẖīṯar ėko jānhu ih gur gi*ān baṯā*ī.
Outside and inside, know that there is only the One Lord; the Guru has imparted this wisdom to me.
ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਆਪਾ  ਚੀਨੈ  ਮਿਟੈ  ਨ  ਭ੍ਰਮ  ਕੀ  ਕਾਈ  ॥੨॥੧॥
जन नानक बिनु आपा चीनै मिटै न भ्रम की काई ॥२॥१॥
Jan Nānak bin āpā cẖīnai mitai na bẖaram kī kā*ī. ||2||1||
O servant Nanak, without knowing one's own self, the moss of doubt is not removed. ||2||1||


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Oct 1, 2008)

Man creates his own spiritual God. His guiding Conscience manifest in an imagined visual form. God is Spiritual energy, an omnipresent, all pervading force of peace bringing light, an omnipotent universal power able to liberate the world community if all were to focus their attention single minded, with faith upon it. An omniscient intuited sensory knowing, supreme consciousness, Wisdom. All who purify the heart and mind and being, supplicate their spirit gain worldly awareness and self realisation. This spiritual energy has the potency to cleanse the soul, and remedy all ailments it is a formidable force of such magnitude. Yet the slumbering unawakened consider this energy to be mortal, incumbent with worldly flaws. Humanity contains this spiritual energy of Holy Spirit in varying degrees. The greater the spiritual energy in an individual the wiser, peaceable, noble and worldly they become. Persons purely containing this Spiritual energy are known as Gianni’s, Saints and Holy men. Mankind bereft of this light giving Godliness become bestial and unsociable. Scientists will research and validate the existence and quantative definitive of this Spiritual Energy. A gene is at present located and determined as giving individuals a greater propensity toward god consciousness than those without. Waheguru Ji will make himself known should he wish to in due course.


----------

